# Depersonalization or am I losing it help



## Megannbray (Nov 20, 2018)

My memory is all out of whack and I feel like I’ve completely lost my identity can’t remember where things are in my room and house and I feel like a complete stranger to myself and I feel like I’m just losing it like my body parts don’t feel like mine like rn I’m looking at my hands and it looks like I’m watching someone else type and I feel like I’m just not me at all like complete stranger like when I talk I just feel like it’s someone else talking still can’t feel face or head or mouth at all what so ever like no matter if I put hot water on face or scrub my face or slap myself can’t feel myself blink cannot feel my skin ik u know all these but I’m just trying to find some other way to explain it where I feel like I’ll express the true severity of how bad it is like I’m calm but I cannot feel a thing. Like it’s so so so so so bad and so weird and agonizing can’t even feel hair on head if I pull it can literally bite through my lip it just feels like I’m not here not occupying my body


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Typical DP. I feel with you, I know how nightmarish it is. Try and distract yourself if possible


----------



## Megannbray (Nov 20, 2018)

Is it normal tho to not physically feel body like cannot feel my face or head or skin on my face like no joke can’t feel it whether I touch it or not and it’s diffivult to talk bc of it I can’t feel my lips when I talk can anyone lmk if this sounds like what they experience or If it’s different like completely can’t feel face don’t feel like I’m in it it’s so bad so trippy feels beyond weird it’s been non stop almost 3 months can’t even put on makeup bc of it. Will it end


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Yeah, my whole head feels numb too. Sometimes I describe it to people a sense feeling paralyzed from the neck up (though I'm not completely paralyzed). Don't know if this is part of the "DP" or something else entirely. Not sure it really matters though, haven't found a treatment for it.


----------



## Jay22 (Oct 16, 2018)

I had those same symptoms. I might be alone in this one but was it weird to even eat or drink something?


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Did it get better?


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey there. I suffered with what you have described for over 3 years it’s not there 24/7 anymore but I was so numb that I couldn’t feel my teeth feel myself blink, if I drank something hot I couldn’t tell if it was burning me or not. I still go numb now, but not as severe. When I have a panic attack or get overly anxious or tired the numbness comes back. Your not alone. You need to work on reducing your anxiety


----------



## Laurany152 (Mar 24, 2014)

Jay22 said:


> I had those same symptoms. I might be alone in this one but was it weird to even eat or drink something?


I think its weird but I feel that way too. it feels like when I eat or drink I"m being smothered. I can't taste, smell or feel my head either. my hands and arms and extremities feel like they are dead. My body feels dead. I also have tried smacking myself and pinching my arms and cheeks and so forth but I can't react to the stimulation. Its weird alright. At least we are not alone


----------

